# SEOUL | Sulipul Public Develop in seocho-gu | Pro



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sulipul Public Develop in seocho

this project massive one
Now confirm to built massive public cultural complex
THIS PROJECT CAN'T TO BUILT apartment
But must built over 32,200㎡ floor area public facility
seocho district is going to make this area culture belt with around bangbae area









^^
primary rendering









^^
Now tunnel U/C
355m tunnel 6lane /8lane
connected seocho and naebang

Sulipul Public Develop is included above tunnel so I add this tunnel project in here too. it combined project with public theater project in sulipul


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ news


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20160603_164011_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
area


----------

